# spawns spawns spawns



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

....and no tank space or time to raise the fry. 

Finally, after a year of trying, my big Blue EBJD has finally chosen a mate. He picked my nicest Blue Gene JD. The have been cleaning rocks and defending their territory for the last few days. A spawn should happen sometime in the next couple days. 

I also have an unrelated pair of Blue Gene JD's in another tank that has fry that should go free swimming today. The tetras in that tank are going to eat well for the next little while!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the fry. maybe some will get to an inedible size .


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats on the fry. I wish the little ones all the best. hopefully their survival instincts kick in and they hide for a month or two!


----------

